# MM and Elements of Magic, all done! And now some spells, too!



## Dalamar

I had some time (three hours, I think) on my hands, so I started adding the Elements of Magic elemental subtypes to the monsters in the MM, and got everything up to and including Devil done. I also edited their resistances/immunities/vulnerabilities to take into account the additional element types. 
I added Friendly Elements in parenthesis after the primary ones to distinguish between the two. A couple of creatures had a subtype other than (Life) or (Death) added, since they seemed approriate to me (Ice Devil not having a Cold subtype, Ice subtype as it is known in EoM, seemed kinda silly to me), and Belker change from Air subtype to Mist subtype. Some creatures ended up with both a resistance and a vulnerability to an element, and I'm not sure which should be applied first, but that's a minor sticking point.
Comments appreciated. Here goes:

Aboleth; Aberration (Aquatic, Life)*

Achaierai; Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)

Allip; Undead (Death, Incorporeal)

Angel, Astral Deva; Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good, Life)
Immune to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water), Resistance 10 to Lightning, Fire (Air, Lava, Light)

Angel, Planetar; Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good, Life)
Immune Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water), Resistance 10 to Lightning, Fire (Air, Lava, Light)

Angel, Solar; Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good, Life)
Immune to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water), Resistance 10 to Lightning, Fire (Air, Lava, Light)

Animated Object; Construct (Nature)

Ankheg; Magical Beast (Life)

Aranea; Magical Beast (Life, Shapechanger)

Archon, Lantern; Outsider (Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful, Life, Light)
A Lantern Archon's Light Ray deals 1d6 Light damage. Immune to Light, Lightning (Air, Fire, Sound, Void), Vulnerable to Ice, Shadow

Archon, Hound; Outsider (Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light)

Archon, Trumpet; Outsider (Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light)

Arrowhawk; Outsider (Air, Extraplanar)
Immune to Acid, Air, Lightning (Fire, Light, Mist, Sound, Void, Water), Resistance 10 to Fire, Ice (Lava, Shadow), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Assassin Vine; Plant (Life)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Fire, Ice (Lava, Lightning, Mist, Shadow)

Athach; Aberration (Life)

Azer; Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Barghest; Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life, Shapechanger)

Basilisk; Magical Beast (Life)

Basilisk, Abyssal Greater; Outsider (Augmented Magical Beast, Extraplanar, Life)
Resistance 10 to Fire, Ice (Lava, Lightning, Mist, Shadow)

Behir; Magical Beast (Life, Lightning)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Vulnerable to Ooze, Shadow, Water

Beholder, Gauth; Aberration (Life)

Beholder, Beholher; Aberration (Life)

Belker; Elemental (Extraplanar, Mist)
Immune to Mist (Air, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Blink Dog; Magical Beast (Life)

Bodak; Undead (Death, Extraplanar)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire (Lava, Void, Water)

Bugbear; Humanoid (Goblinoid, Life)

Bulette; Magical Beast (Life)

Carrion Crawler; Aberration

Celestial Creature, Celestial Lion; Magical Beast (Augmented Animal, Extraplanar, Life)
Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Celestial Creature, Template; Depends on base creature
Resistance [varies] to Acid, Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Centaur; Monstrous Humanoid (Life)

Chaos Beast; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Life)

Chimera; Magical Beast (Life)

Choker; Aberration (Life)

Chuul; Aberration (Aquatic)

Cloaker; Aberration (Life)

Cockatrice; Magical Beast (Life)

Couatl; Outsider (Life, Native)*

Darkmantle; Magical Beast (Life)

Delver; Aberration (Acid, Life)
Immune to Acid (Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Light, Sound

Demon, Babau; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Ooze, Tanar'ri)
Protective Slime deals 1d8 Ooze damage. Immune to Ooze, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Sound, Water), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void)

Demon, Balor; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Tanar'ri)
Death Throes deals 100 points of Light Damage. Immunity to Fire, Lightning (Air, Lava, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Demon, Bebilith; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life)

Demon, Dretch; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Tanar'ri)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Demon, Glabrezu; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Tanar'ri)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Demon, Hezrou; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Tanar'ri)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Demon, Marilith; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Tanar'ri)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Demon, Nalfeshnee; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Tanar'ri)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Demon, Quasit; Outsider, Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life)
Resistance 10 to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Demon, Retriever; Construct (Extraplanar, Earth)
Immune to Earth (Lava, Ooze)

Demon, Succubus; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Tanar'ri)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Demon, Vrock; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Tanar'ri)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Derro; Monstrous Humanoid (Life)
Vulnerability to Light

Destrachan; Aberration (Life)

Devil, Barbed Devil; Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Devil, Bearded Devil; OUtsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Devil, Bone Devil; Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Devil, Chain Devil; Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Ice, Metal (Mist, Ooze, Shadow)

Devil, Erinyes; Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Devil, Hellcat; Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Resistance 10 to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Devil, Horned Devil; Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Devil, Ice Devil; Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Ice, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire (Lava, Lightning, Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Devil, Imp; Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Resistance 5 to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Devil, Lemure; Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life, Ooze)
Immune to Fire, Ooze (Lava, Lightning, Sound, Water), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void), Vulnerable to Air, Lightning

Devil, Pit Fiend; Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Devourer; Undead (Death, Extraplanar)

Digester; Magical Beast (Life)
Immune to Acid (Void, Water)

Dinosaur, any; all dinosaur are type Animal (Life)

Dire Animal, any; all dire animals are type Animal (Life), except for Dire Shark which is Animal (Aquatic, Life)

Displacer Beast; Magical Beast (Life)

Doppelganger; Monstrous Humanoid (Life, Shapechanger)

Dragon, Chromatic, Black; Dragon (Acid, Life)
Immune to Acid (Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Light, Sound

Dragon, Chromatic, Blue; Dragon (Life, Lightning)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Vulnerable to Ooze, Shadow, Water

Dragon, Chromatic, Green; Dragon (Acid, Life)
Immune to Acid (Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Light, Sound

Dragon, Chromatic, Red; Dragon (Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Dragon, Chromatic, White; Dragon (Ice, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Dragon, Metallic, Brass; Dragon (Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Dragon, Metallic, Bronze; Dragon (Life, Water)
A Bronze dragon's Breath Weapon is a line of Water instead of Lightning. Immune to Water (Acid, Mist, Ooze), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava, Lightning

Dragon, Metallic, Copper; Dragon (Earth, Life)
A Copper dragon's Breath Weapon is a line of Lava instead of Acid. Immune to Earth (Lava, Ooze)

Dragon, Metallic, Gold; Dragon (Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Dragon, Metallic, Silver; Dragon (Life, Mist)
A Silver dragon's Breath Weapon is a cone of Mist instead of Cold. Immune to Acid, Mist (Air, Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Dragon Turtle; Dragon (Aquatic, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Dragonne; Magical Beast (Life)

Drider; Aberration (Life)

Dryad; Fey (Life)

Dwarf, any; all dwarves are type Humanoid (Dwarf, Life)

Eagle, Giant; Magical Beast (Life)

Eladrin, Bralani; Outsider (Air, Chaotic, Eladrin, Extraplanar, Good, Life)
A bralani's Whirlwind Blast deals 3d6 points of Air damage. Immune to Air, Lightning (Fire, Light, Mist, Sound), Resistance 10 to Ice, Fire (Lava, Shadow)

Eladrin, Ghaele; Outsider (Chaotic, Eladrin, Extraplanar, Good, Life, Light)
A ghaele's Light Ray deals 2d12 points of Light damage. Immune to Light, Lightning (Air, Fire, Sound, Void), Resistance 10 to Ice, Fire (Lava, Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Elemental, Air; Elemental (Air)
An air elemental's Whirlwind deals points of Air damage approriate for its size. Immune to Air (Lightning, Mist, Sound), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Elemental, Earth; Elemental (Earth)
Immune to Earth (Lava, Ooze)

Elemental, Fire; Elemental (Fire)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Elemental, Water; Elemental (Water)
A water elemental's Vortex deals points of Water damage aprroriate for its size. Immune to Water (Acid, Mist, Ooze), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava, Lightning

Elf, any; all elves, including half-elves, are type Humanoid (Elf, Life)
All Elves have a +2 racial bonus against Charm and Compulsion spells.

Ethereal Filcher; Aberration (Life, (Space?))

Ethereal Marauder; Magical Beast (Life, (Space?))

Ettercap; Aberration (Life)

Ettin; Giant (Life)

Fiendish Creature, Fiendish Dire Rat; Magical Beast (Augmented Animal, Extraplanar, Life)
Resistance 5 to Fire, Ice (Lava, Lightning, Mist, Shadow)

Fiendish Creature, Template; depends on base creature
Resistance [varies] to Fire, Ice (Lava, Lightning, Mist, Shadow)

Formian, any; all formians are type Outsider (Extraplanar, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Resistance 10 to Fire, Lightning, Sound (Air, Lava, Light)

Frost Worm; Magical Beast (Ice, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Fungus, Any; Plant (Life, Nature)

Gargoyle; Monstrous Humanoid (Earth, Life)
Immune to Earth (Lava, Ooze)

Genie, Djinni; Outsider (Air, Extraplanar, Life)
A djinni's Whirlwind deals 3d6 or 1d8 points of Air damage, as approriate. Immune to Air (Lightning, Mist, Sound), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Genie, Efreeti; Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice Water

Genie, Janni; Outsider (Life, Native)
Resistance 10 to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Ghost, Human Fighter; Undead (Augmented Humanoid, Death, Incorporeal)
A ghost's Corrupting Gaze and Corrupting Touch deal 2d10 and 1d6 points of Death damage, respectively.

Ghoul, Any; all ghouls are type Undead (Death)

Giant, Cloud; Giant (Air, Life)
Immune to Air (Lightning, Mist, Sound), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Giant, Fire; Giant (Fire, Life)
A Fire Giant's thrown rocks deal an extra 2d6 points of Lava damage. Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Giant, Frost; Giant (Ice, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Giant, Hill; Giant (Life)

Giant, Stone; Giant (Earth, Life)
Immune to (Lava, Ooze)

Giant, Storm; Giant (Life, Lightning)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Vulnerable to Ooze, Shadow, Water

Gibbering Mouther; Aberration (Life)

Girallon; Magical Beast (Life)

Githyanki; Humanoid (Extraplanar, Life)*

Githzerai; Humanoid (Extraplanar, Life)*

Gnoll; Humanoid (Gnoll, Life)

Gnome, any; All gnomes are type Humanoid (Gnome, Life)

Goblin; Humanoid (Goblinoid, Life)

Golem, Clay; Construct (Earth)
Immune to (Lava). Change special spell effects under Immunity to Magic to: Every two MP of a spell spent on Move Earth drives a Clay golem back 10ft, and it takes d12 damage for every 20ft so moved. Every ten MP of a spell spent on Evoke Void slows the golem for d6 rounds and deals d12 damage. Note that you need the Forced Transformation and Different Elemental Type enhancements for these to affect the golem. Any magical attack against a Clay golem that deals Ooze damage heals 1 point of damage for every 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal.

Golem, Flesh; Construct (Nature)

Golem, Iron; Construct (Metal)
Immune to (Ooze)

Golem, Stone; Construct (Earth)
Immune to (Lava, Ooze). Change special spell effects under Immunity to Magic to: Every three MP of a spell spent on Transform Water slows the golem for 2 rounds with no saving throw. Transform Earth acts as Heal Earth of the same MP. Every eight MP of a spell spent on Transform Life negates the golem's damage reduction and immunity to magic for 1 round. Note that you need the Forced Transformation and Different Elemental Type enhancements for the first and last of these to affect the golem.

Gorgon; Magical Beast (Life)

Gray Render; Magical Beast (Life)

Grick; Aberration (Life)

Griffon; Magical Beast (Life)

Grimlock; Monstrous Humanoid (Life)

Guardinal, Avoral; Outsider (Extraplanar, Good, Guardinal, Life)
Immunity to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistanca 10 to Ice, Sound (Ice, Mist, Shadow)

Guardinal, Leonal; Outsider (Extraplanar, Good, Guardinal, Life)
A Leonal's Roar deals 2d6 points of Sound damage. Immunity to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistanca 10 to Ice, Sound (Ice, Mist, Shadow)

Hag, Annis; Monstrous Humanoid (Life)

Hag, Green; Monstroush Humanoid (Life)

Hag, Sea; Monstrous Humanoid (Aquatic, Life)

Half-Celestial, Human Paladin; Outsider (Augmented Humanoid, Life, Native)
Resistance 10 against Acid, Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Half-Celestial, template; all half-celestials are type Outsider (Augmented [varies], Life, Native)
Resistance 10 against Acid, Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Half-Dragon, Half-Black Dragon Human Fighter; Dragon (Acid, Augmented Humanoid, Life)
A Half-black dragon's breath weapon does 6d8 points of Acid damage. Immune to Acid (Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Light, Sound

Half-Dragon, template; all half-dragons are type Dragon (Augmented [varies], life) with an additional subtype depending on their color
Black: Subtype Acid. Immune to Acid (Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Light, Sound
Blue: Subtype Lightning. Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Vulnerable to Ooze, Shadow, Water
Green: Sybtype Acid. Immune to Acid (Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Light, Sound
Red: Subtype Fire. Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water
White: Subtype Ice. Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava
Brass: Subtype Fire. Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water
Bronze: Subtype Water. A Half-bronze dragon's Breath Weapon is a line of Water instead of Lightning. Immune to Water (Acid, Mist, Ooze), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava, Lightning
Copper: Subtype Earth. A Copper dragon's Breath Weapon is a line of Lava instead of Acid. Immune to Earth (Lava, Ooze)
Gold: Subtype Fire. Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water
Silver: Subtype Mist. A Silver dragon's Breath Weapon is a cone of Mist instead of Cold. Immune to Acid, Mist (Air, Void, Water), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Half-Fiend, Human Cleric; Outsider (Augmented Humanoid, Life, Native)
Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice, Lightning (Air, Lava, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water).

Half-Fiend, template; All half-fiends are type Outsider (Augmented [varies], Life, Native]
Resistance 10 to Acid, Fire, Ice, Lightning (Air, Lava, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water).

Halfling; all halfling are type Humanoid (Halfling, Life)

Harpy, any; all harpy are type Monstrous Humanoid (Life)

Hell Hound, any; all hell hounds are type Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Fire, Lawful, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Hippogriff; Magical Beast (Life)

Hobgoblin; Humanoid (Goblinoid, Life)

Homonculus; Construct (Nature)

Howler; Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Life)

Hydra, standard; Magical Beast (Life)

Hydra, Pyrohydra; Magical Beast (Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Hydra, Cryohydra; Magical Beast (Ice, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Inevitable, any; all inevitables are type Construct (Extraplanar, Lawful, Nature)

Invisible Stalker; Elemental (Air, Extraplanar)
Immune to Air (Lightning, Mist, Sound), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Kobold; Humanoid (Life, Reptilian)

Kraken; Magical Beast (Aquatic, Life)

Krensar; Magical Beast (Life)

Kuo-Toa; Monstrous Humanoid (Aquatic, Life)

Lamia; Magical Beast (Life)

Lammasu, standard; Magical Beast (Life)

Lammasu, Golder Protector; Dragon (Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice (Air, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Lich, Human Wizard; Undead (Augmented Humanoid, Death)
A lich's touch attack deals d8+5 Death damage. Immune to Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow)

Lich, template; all liches are type Undead (Augmented Humanoid, Death)
A lich's touch attack deals d8+5 Death damage. Immune to Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow), as well as effects of Transform spells (though they can still use them on themselves)

Lillend; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Good, Life)
Resistance 10 to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Lizardfolk; Humanoid (Life, Reptilian)

Locathah; Humanoid (Aquatic)

Lycanthrope, Werebear; Humanoid (Human, Life, Shapechanger)

Lycanthrope, Wereboar; Humanoid (Human, Life, Shapechanger)

Lycanthrope, Wererat; Humanoid (Human, Life, Shapechanger)

Lycanthrope, Weretiger; Humanoid (Human, Life, Shapechanger)

Lycanthrope, Werewolf; Humanoid (Human, Life, Shapechanger)

Lycanthrope, Werewolf Lord; Humanoid (Human, Life, Shapechanger)

Lycanthrope, Dire Wereboar; Giant (Life, Shapechanger)

Magmin; Elemental (Extraplanar, Lava)
Immune to Lava (Fire), Vulnerable to Air, Ice, Water

Manticore; Magical Beast (Life)

Medusa; Monstrous Humanoid (Life)

Mephit, Air; Outsider (Air, Extraplanar, Life)
An Air mephit's breath weapon does d8 Air damage. Immune to Air (Lightning, Mist, Sound), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Mephit, Dust; Outsider (Air, Extraplanar, Life)
A Dust mephit's breath weapon does d4 Air damage. Immune to Air (Lightning, Mist, Sound), Vulnerable to Lava, Ooze

Mephit, Earth; Outsider (Earth, Extraplanar, Life)
An Earth mephit's breath weapon does d8 Bludgeoning damage as a magic weapon, and is subject to Damage Reduction. Immune to (Lava, Ooze)

Mephit, Fire; Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Mephit, Ice; Outsider (Extraplanar, Ice, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Mephit, Magma; Outsider (Extraplanar, Lava, Life)
A Magma mephit's breath weapon does d4 Lava damage. Immune to Lava (Fire), Vulnerable to Air, Ice, Water

Mephit, Ooze; Outsider (Extraplanar, Life, Ooze)
An Ooze mephit's breath weapon does d4 Ooze damage. Immune to Ooze (Sound, Water), Vulnerable to Air, Lightning

Mephit, Salt; Outsider (Crystal, Extraplanar, Life)
A Salt mephit's breath weapon does d4 Piercing damage as a magic weapon, as is subject to Damage Reduction. Immune to (Ice, Light)

Mephit, Steam; Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Mephit, Water; Outsider (Extraplanar, Life, Water)
A Water mephit's breath weapon does d8 Water damage. Immune to Water (Acid, Mist, Ooze), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava, Lightning

Merfolk; Humanoid (Aquatic, Life)

Mimic; Aberration (Life, Shapechanger)

Mind Flayer, any; all Mind Flayers are type Aberration (Life)

Minotaur; Monstrous Humanoid (Life)

Mohrg; Undead (Death)

Mummy, any; all Mummies are type Undead (Death)

Naga, Dark, Guardian and Spirit; these Naga are type Aberration (Life)

Naga, Water; Aberration (Aquatic, Life)

Night Hag; Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Life)
Immune to Fire, Ice (Lava, Lightning, Mist, Shadow). Immune to Fear, Happiness, and Sleep emotions by Charm spells.

Nightmare, Any; all Nightmares are type Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Life)

Nightshade, any; all Nightshades are type Undead (Death, Extraplanar)
All Nightshades are Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow)

Nymph; Fey (Life)

Ogre, any; all Ogres are type Giant (Life)

Ogre Mage; Giant (Life)
An Ogre mage's Regeneration is defeated by Acid, Fire, Lava and Ooze damage

Ooze, Any; All Oozes are type Ooze (Life)
The special abilities of all Oozes deal Ooze damage instead of Acid damage.

Orc; Humanoid (Life, Orc)

Otyugh; Aberration (Life)

Owl, Giant; Magical Beast (Life)

Owlbear; Magical Beast (Life)

Pegasus; Magical Beast (Life)

Phantom Fungus; Plant (Life)

Phase Spider; Magical Beast

Phasm; Aberration (Life, Shapechanger)

Planetouched, Aasimar; Outsider (Life, Native)
Resistance 5 to Acid, Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Planetouched, Tiefling; Outsider (Life, Native)
Resistance 5 to Fire, Ice, Lightning (Air, Lava, Light, Mist, Shadow)

Pseudodragon; Dragon (Life)

Purple Worm; Magical Beast (Life)

Rakshasa; Outsider (Life, Native)

Rast; Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Ravid; Outsider (Extraplanar, Life)
A Ravid's touch deals 2d10 Life damage. Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Remorhaz; Magical Beast (Life)

Roc; Animal (Life)

Roper; Magical Beast
Immune to Lightning (Air, Light), Resistance 10 to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire

Rust Monster; Aberration (Life)

Sahuagin; Monstrous Humanoid (Aquatic, Life)

Salamander, any; All Salamanders are type Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire, Life)
Immune to Fire (Lava, Lightning), Vulnerable to Acid, Ice, Water

Satyr; Fey (Life)

Sea Cat; Magical Beast (Life)

Shadow, any; All Shadows are type Undead (Death, Incorporeal, Shadow)
Immune to Shadow (Acid, Void), Vulnerable to Light, Lightning

Shadow Mastiff; Outsider (Extraplanar, Life)

Shambling Mound; Plant (Life)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Resistance 10 to (Lava)

Shield Guardian; Construct (Metal)
Immune to (Ooze)

Shocker Lizard; Magical Beast (Life, Lightning)
Immune to Lightning (Air, Fire, Light), Vulnerable to Ooze, Shadow, Water

Skeleton; A Skeleton's type becomes Undead, it gains the Death subtype, and loses the Life subtype it had. It keeps other elemental subtypes
All Skeletons have Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow). A Skeleton keeps immunities and vulnerabilities derived from an elemental subtype it keeps

Skum; Aberration (Aquatic, Life)

Slaad; All Slaadi are type Outsider (Chaotic, Exptraplanar, Life)
All Slaadi have Immune to Sound (Air, Ice, Light), Resistance 5 to Acid, Fire, Lightning (Lava, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Spectre; Undead (Death, Incorporeal)
A Spectre's Incorporeal Touch deals 1d8 Death damage

Sphinx; All Sphinxes are type Magical Beast (Life)

Spider Eater; Magical Beast (Life)

Sprite, Grig; Fey (Life)

Sprite, Nixie; Fey (Aquatic, Life)

Sprite, Pixie; Fey (Life)

Stirge; Magical Beast (Life)

Swarm, Bat Swarm; Animal (Life, Swarm)

Swarm, Centipede Swarm; Vermin (Life, Swarm)

Swarm, Hellwasp Swarm; Magical Beast (Extraplanar, Evil, Life, Swarm)
Resistance 10 to Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Swarm, Locust Swarm; Vermin (Life, Swarm)

Swarm, Rat Swarm; Animal (Life, Swarm)

Swarm, Spider Swarm; Vermin (Life, Swarm)

Tarrasque; Magical Beast (Life)
Immune Fire (Lava, Lightning)

Tendriculous; Plant (Life)

Thoqqua; Elemental (Extraplanar, Lava)
Damage from a Thoqqua's Heat ability is Lava damage instead of Fire

Titan; Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Life)

Tojanida; All Tojanida are type Outsider (Extraplanar, Life, Water)
All Tojanida have Immune to Acid, Ice (Mist, Shadow, Void, Water), Resistance 10 to Fire, Lightning (Air, Fire, Lava, Light)

Treant; Plant (Life)
Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Triton; Outsider (Life, Native, Water)
Immune to Water (Acid, Mist, Ooze), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava, Lightning

Troglodyte; Humanoid (Life, Reptilian)

Troll; All Trolls are type Giant (Life)
A Troll's regeneration is stopped by Acid, Fire, Lava and Ooze

Umber Hulk; All Umber Hulks are type Aberration (Life)

Unicorn; Magical Beast (Life)

Unicorn, Celestial Charger; Magical Beast (Life)
Resistance 10 to Acid, Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow, Void, Water)

Vampire; All Vampires are type Undead (Augmented Humanoid, Death)
All Vampires have Resistance 10 to Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow)

Vampire Spawn; Undead (Death)
Resistance 10 to Ice, Lightning (Air, Fire, Light, Mist, Shadow)

Vargouille; Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Life)

Wight; Undead (Death)

Will-O'-Wisp; Aberration (Life, Light)
Immune to Light (Sound, Void), Vulnerable to Ice, Shadow

Winter Wolf; Magical Beast (Ice, Life)
Immune to Ice (Mist, Shadow), Vulnerable to Fire, Lava

Worg; Magical Beast (Life)

Wraith; Undead (Death)
A Wraith's Incorporeal Touch deals d4 Death damage

Wraith, Dread Wraith; Undead (Death)
A Dread Wraith's Incorporeal Touch deal 2d6 Death Damage

Wyvern; Dragon (Life)

Xill; Outsider (Extraplanar, Life)

Xorn; All Xorn are type Outsider (Extraplanar, Earth, Life)
All Xorn have Immune to Fire, Ice (Lava, Lightning, Mist, Ooze, Shadow)

Yeth Hound; Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil, Life)

Yrthak; Magical Beast (Life)
Vulnerability to Sound

Yuan-ti; All Yuan-ti are type Monstrous Humanoid (Life)*

Zombie; A Skeleton's type becomes Undead, it gains the Death subtype, and loses the Life subtype it had. It keeps other elemental subtypes

Animal; All Animals are type Animal (Life). Manta Ray, Octupus, Giant Octopus, all Sharks, Squid, and Giant Squid also have the Aquatic subtype

Vermin; All Vermin are type Vermin (Life)

* If using the Expanded Psionics Handbook, this creature also has the Psionic subtype.


----------



## RangerWickett

Ooh.  Nifty.

If you finish this, I'll see if we can pdf-ize it and include it as a download on the ENPub site.  I haven't looked through your work yet, but the idea is nifty.

Now, to go back and read it.


----------



## RangerWickett

Animated Object.  I'd say just give them the Nature element.  No particular resistances.

Derro; Monstrous Humanoid (Life)
Vulnerability to Light?  Did you just add this for flavor?  I don't really think they should take extra damage from light spells.  It just blinds them.

Destrachan; Aberration (Life)
Immunity to (Light).  Are they blind?  They still can be hurt by light, which can burn.


----------



## Dalamar

The derro take Con damage from being in direct sunlight, so I thought taking extra Light damage was approriate. Besides, I doubt there are that many things (or even mages) that can deal Light damage unless they specialize in hunting the derro.

Destrachan are indeed blind, and it didn't even cross my mind that Light could also burn. That's going to get off from there. Once I get to doing more of them, that is.


----------



## Dalamar

Added a string of monsters, including all the true dragons. I'm not quite sure if the subtype I chose for them is entirely approriate (Bronze dragons ending up with a vulnerability to their own breath weapon damage).

The Dryad having the Nature subtype I think is approriate as they are tied to their trees.


----------



## RangerWickett

Nature is the element of inanimate objects, as opposed to Life, which is the element of life.  Nature is appropriate for animated objects, Life is appropriate for living nature.

Bronze dragons are the ones that swim and shoot lightning?  Hmm.  That's just weird.  Y'know, though, creatures can have resistances beyond what their subtype is.  Just give the bronze dragon extra lightning resistance.


----------



## Dalamar

I know they can have immunities past their subtype, but then I'd be robbing it of one of its vulnerabilities. 

And I had forgotten that the Nature element was only for inanimate objects. Right now I'm pretty much just using the table at p. 26, and referring to element and subtype discussion a few pages back, and that place doesn't discuss the elements and what they mean.

That's going to the fix-it list for the next patch


----------



## Verequus

Dalamar said:
			
		

> I know they can have immunities past their subtype, but then I'd be robbing it of one of its vulnerabilities.



 Yes, but the SRD says: "A creature is immune to its own breath weapon unless otherwise noted." It has not such description, hasn't it?


----------



## Dalamar

True. But it feels thematically... trouble-some to me.


----------



## Verequus

Could you explain that a bit more?


----------



## Dalamar

Think of it this way: All the MM dragons gain an immunity to the energy that their breath weapon uses (I'm pretty sure all true dragons do). When you suddenly have a dragon that has vulnerability to the energy its breath weapon uses, it just seems very out of place.
It seems to me that it's a stable part of DnD that if you have a monster that uses a certain energy/element excessively, it has immunity or resistance to it. Look at the balor: it has Immune to Fire instead of the standard Resistance to Fire 10 that all Tanar'ri have since its image includes fires over and beyond that of the other demons.


----------



## Verequus

Ah, I thought, you didn't want give Bronze Dragons their immunity. The problem is simply, that conversions to other systems tend to have some artifacts - or oddities - because the old system didn't have the new system in mind. Why should it have it, anyways? Thus the only true conversion is the one, which follows the spirit more closely. BTW, if one or two monster are less vulnerable than other similar ones, then it shouldn't bother you. It is only a slight advantage, and the solution, that immunities and vulerabilites cancel themselves out wouldn't be bad, if certain monsters like Bronze Dragons are given their immunity back (but this should be noted extra).


----------



## Dalamar

Additional monsters added. Next will be Mephits, which'll take a bit more tinkering.

Notable changes: Brass, Copper and Silver dragons had their breath weapon damage changed to ones better suiting their elemental subtype.
A change based on just personal opinion, but half-dragons gain an elemental subtype instead of just an immunity.
Golems have notes for changing the special effects under their Immunity to Magic, thoughts on these much appreciated.
Hydra should probably gain more elements which can prevent their heads from regrowing, suggestions welcome as to which are the ones that should get added.
Magmin changed from Fire subtype to Lava


----------



## Verequus

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Additional monsters added. Next will be Mephits, which'll take a bit more tinkering.
> 
> Notable changes: Brass, Copper and Silver dragons had their breath weapon damage changed to ones better suiting their elemental subtype.




I like that - a far better solution than my own proposal.



> A change based on just personal opinion, but half-dragons gain an elemental subtype instead of just an immunity.




 Ooh, another good change. Keeps the half-dragon more in line with their draconic parents.



> Golems have notes for changing the special effects under their Immunity to Magic, thoughts on these much appreciated.




 I've thought about this problem, too. Considering, that in EoMR the antimagic-field isn't absolute unlike in the core rules, I would simply reduce the Immunity to Magic ability to a simple SR. Those spells with different effect could be dropped then.



> Hydra should probably gain more elements which can prevent their heads from regrowing, suggestions welcome as to which are the ones that should get added.




 I'm not quite sure, what do you mean with that. Are the hydras gaining vulnerabilities if you chop off some heads, or should those elements predetermined like acid and fire for the troll? Probably the latter, I think. Reading again the description of this monster, I fail to see, why you don't use the original elements acid and fire.



> Magmin changed from Fire subtype to Lava




A sound change.


----------



## Dalamar

I'm thinking along the lines of: if Fire can burn the stump so it doesn't regrow, why can't Lava?

So that lead to thinking whether some others might fit the same category: logical additions. Death, for example, sounds like a nice conceptual fit, literally killing the stump.


----------



## Dalamar

Just a bit under 60 pages to go, plus of course writing a quick note about the animals and vermin. Wohoo!

Elves had a small note added to them (the save bonus applies to Charm and Compulsion spells). Ogre mages' Regen can be beaten by Lava and Ooze in addition to Acid and Fire. Night Hag had a small note added to them, 'cause I thought they prolly shouldn't be immune to the whole Charm action.


----------



## osarusan

This is fantastic!  I am very impressed.


----------



## Dalamar

Thanks. Now I'll just need to take the time to finish the rest of the book. hopefully in a couple of weeks.


----------



## osarusan

Any chance we can get this in a web-enhancement for EOM when you finish?


----------



## Alzrius

d-minky said:
			
		

> Any chance we can get this in a web-enhancement for EOM when you finish?




I think RW said he'd do that.



			
				Rangerwickett said:
			
		

> If you finish this, I'll see if we can pdf-ize it and include it as a download on the ENPub site.


----------



## MonsterMash

Well done, thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Dalamar

Okay, so couple of weeks turned into couple of months 

But still, that's all of the Monster Manual done to the best of my ability.

Lessee... Changes that pop to mind...
Shadows gained the Shadow subtype and the immunities and vulnerabilities to go along with it.
Trolls had Lava and Ooze added to their 'vulnerabilities'.
I should prolly go over unicors with a finer comp to see if they should indeed have full immunity to Charm and Compel, or if it should be reduced to a subset.
Thoqqua changed from having the Earth and Fire subtypes to just Lava.
Will-o'-wisp changed from Air to Light.
Spectre and Wraith deal Death damage with their touches

I think that's all of the cases where I didn't just do a straight port for the last monsters.

And a note to those who like it: it currently includes stuff that isn't Open Content (Mind Flayers et al.), so don't go spreading it around too much, just in case.


----------



## Archus

I posted the list up on:
http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/RulesMonsterElements

I still need to remove the non-open contente.  Aside from Mind Flayers, what shouldn't be there? (anyone is free to edit the page and fix things up)


----------



## Dalamar

Off the top of my head.... Tanar'ri and Baatezu subtypes should be changed to Demon and Devil subtypes, respectively. Beholders and Yuan-ti are Product Identity too, I believe.

Somebody'd need to go through the SRD with the MM and see what things are and aren't the same, really. But I confess that I'm too lazy for that


----------



## Verequus

From the d20SRD-Boards:



> The following monsters are considered "Product Itentity" by Wizards of the Coast and are therefore not part of the SRD:
> 
> beholder
> gauth
> carrion crawler
> displacer beast
> githyanki
> githzerai
> mind flayer
> umber hulk
> yuan-ti


----------



## Archus

All the "product identity" creatures listed above are gone.


----------



## Slander

Awesome Dalamar! Thanks again for your work.


----------



## Dalamar

No problem. Glad to give something back to the community


----------



## Malachias Invictus

One issue I have had with elemental resistances/immunities is the fact that Lightning and Fire are both Affected Elements of each other for Abjure effects.  Since both are very common attack forms, I have houseruled their removal from each other's lists.

MI


----------



## RangerWickett

Dalamar, do you have this in a document file you could email me?

Malachias, having lightning and fire affect each other isn't as big a deal in EOM as it would be in the core rules, because there are many more options for damaging attack magic. I will admit that perhaps it's a bit bad for flavor when red dragons and blue dragons can't hurt each other, though, so perhaps such creatures should just be [Life] creatures who happen to have resistance only to particular elements and not their friends.

Hm. I'll think on it.


----------



## Dalamar

Yeah, I've got it as a .txt file, but that looks exactly like just copy-pasting from here (I considered using Word to get some boldings etc., but I thought I'd add those in later when it was all finished. Not to mention .txt was more sure to work at the school computers during the first month when I didn't have a connection at my flat).

Give me an address, and I'll fire it off. Though it might take untill next week since I'm leaving for my folks's for the weekend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whoa, great work. This saves me the trouble of having to do this for my upcoming Iron Heroes campaign. Thanks.  

frukathka[at]yahoo[dot]com


----------



## Knight Otu

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Somebody'd need to go through the SRD with the MM and see what things are and aren't the same, really. But I confess that I'm too lazy for that



Add to the list kuo-toa and slaad.

Eladrin and Guardinals are in an odd spot - Their monster entries do not list them as being of that subtype, and their entries are seperated; but the summon monster spells do give them (apart from the Ghaele) their appropriate subtype.


----------



## genshou

Nicely done!  This saves me a lot of trouble.


----------



## Malachias Invictus

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Malachias, having lightning and fire affect each other isn't as big a deal in EOM as it would be in the core rules, because there are many more options for damaging attack magic.




I thought on that, but then I looked at how many creatures use lightning and fire in their attack forms.  Without making a substantial amount of changes, pairing those two up is extremely powerful.  In play so far, removing them from each other's lists does not seem to have had a deleterious effect on the game.



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I will admit that perhaps it's a bit bad for flavor when red dragons and blue dragons can't hurt each other, though, so perhaps such creatures should just be [Life] creatures who happen to have resistance only to particular elements and not their friends.
> 
> Hm. I'll think on it.




Good point.  Let me know what you come up with.

MI


----------



## Malachias Invictus

Another Monster Manual realted thing:

I was thinking that dragon breath weapons are ideal candidates for Elemental Side Effects.  I was thinking of taking the dragon's age category, subtracting one, and using that as the "MP" for the Side Effect.

Also, it seems like Acid is particularly weak when compared to Enduring Damage - is there something I am missing?

MI


----------



## Dalamar

For some wierd reason I seem to be unable to start a new thread, so I guess I'll just put it up in here. 

For the fourth time: I felt inspired and decided to convert some SRD spells to Elements of Magic equivalencies. And since most people prolly will start at A, I decided to start at T. Comments welcome.


----------



## Archus

Dalamar said:
			
		

> For some wierd reason I seem to be unable to start a new thread, so I guess I'll just put it up in here.
> 
> For the fourth time: I felt inspired and decided to convert some SRD spells to Elements of Magic equivalencies. And since most people prolly will start at A, I decided to start at T. Comments welcome.



Cool.  I'll post them here soon:
http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/D20Spells


----------

